# TRITICALE - When will it be ready to cut?



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello everyone,

So last fall (late October-Early November) I drilled in a bunch of Triticale. I wanted to plant it earlier but out of season rains delayed things. I'm very pleased with how well it came up, the fields look like thick carpets of green.

However - I'm getting a little impatient/antsy as I want to plant Sudan grass in the same land, ideally around the first week of April. I could push that back to the first week of May if needed, but I dont want to risk planting it later as there is almost zero rain where I live between late May and September, and I want it to be established by the time the water shuts off.

Anyway, I'm nervous that it might not mature in time for me to plant the sudan grass by then.

After having around 4 months to grow, its grown between 4 and 16 inches in height. Yes, I took soil samples and fertilized as directed. We did not have winter here also, we had maybe 2 weeks combined where it was around 40 degrees, then highs in the 70s and 80s in January/February. I've never grown this stuff before but I'm also anxious that the almost total lack of cool weather will stunt its grown further.

Questions:

1) Based on the above, what are my chances of this turning into a decent crop? How likely is it that it'll grow to 24-30 inches in height?

2) Should I "cut my losses" and bale this as a measly crop so I can plant the Sudan grass on time [April 1st]?

3) For those of you that've grown Triticale before, what week/month do you generally mow it for dry hay? Is my original goal of mowing in late March or April too optimistic/rushed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think lack enough hours of cold weather will keep a cereal grain especially wheat from forming good seed heads but to my knowledge doesn't slow plant growth especially with adequate moisture similar to this Winter. Severe cold weather slows cereal grain plant growth. If you cut a cereal grain before seed head emerges from stalk it will take more days to dry to below 15-18% moisture. I think you should cut the Triticale before too many week passes if you want to plant Sudan any time soon. In yrs past I grew oats or wheat in N Texas several yrs to graze yearlings in the Winter/Spring.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I've planted triticale many times after corn silage. Beautiful feed and once it comes out of its dormancy it will grow like a weed. It is not a crop that I would suggest cutting for dry hay as if doesn't dry worth a damn. I've only chopped it as haylage.

I usually seed directly after corn silage so ~ Sept 10 and cut and chop it last week of May, first part of June. We are totally different climates, we never expect to turn a wheel spring planting till mid to late April.


----------



## scout (Jan 14, 2015)

We plan on chopping our wheat/oats mid-April in north Texas. That'll put the plant at boot. Like you, our weather kept us out of the fields until late November so it was a couple of weeks later than when I wanted to plant, but I still see mid-April as being the date.


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm feeling better, thanks guys


----------



## scout (Jan 14, 2015)

Just curious how far along your triticale is. Our wheat has started heading out and the oats aren't very far behind. This is all about two weeks earlier than I expected, especially with how late we planted.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Triticale getting cut yesterday Central NC.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I cut mine today. Mixture of triticale and rye. Triticale was just starting to head out.


----------



## scout (Jan 14, 2015)

Rain, rain, rain here. Repeat of last year.


----------

